# Gummy 0.8.3 Data Drops?



## tazman1919 (Jan 18, 2012)

A few days ago I was running Gummy's 0.8.3 ICS rom. At first it was great, looked good, ran nice, but then about 10-15 minutes later I was experiencing frequent data drops, 5 minutes apart. This was going on for a few hours, so I just gave up and flashed back to Eclipse 2.2, which has been the best ROM for me by far. I was just wondering if anybody else was having these issues on Gummy and if so is there any possible way to fix them? If there is, I will gladly switch back to Gummy because it is a great ROM, I just can't deal with the data drops right now.


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

its hit or miss as far as data is concerned. sometimes it'll stick sometimes u'll lose data and have a hard time picking it back up. don't think there is a real fix so far, think hashcode is working on it though.


----------



## 1454 (Mar 16, 2012)

I haven't had any issues with data drops. I've been running since night before last and covered 50 miles for extended periods. The only thing I haven't done is leave 4G.


----------



## dcmarch (Oct 22, 2011)

I've had this luck with all the ics rom's I'm sure it will get better

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

This sort of thing just makes me feel like roms and os is magic.

Then I realize it it's a nuts and bolts thing mostly, too.

So for voodoo stuff, you need to learn how's to capture logs. Data stuff (not a full crash) at least can be seen in logs.

But! No one is asking for logs for data are they? Probably cause some of the lte issues are still a mystery to Verizon and moto.

Anyway, use something like this for logs

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.xtralogic.android.logcollector

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## skyroket (Oct 26, 2011)

Yes, I was stoked for the first 24 hours. Then data dropped and I couldn't get it back. I tried all the secret codes and radio disabling and whatnot. Nothing. Had to flash back to my GB setup that I like. Bummer!

I just keep checking back here. Maybe this is why Moto is having such a hard time giving us an official build, too?


----------

